# Need Help in UK?



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Most of us are in North America. I googled window companies in the UK but nothing appeared to be better than the others. Then I changed my search to
google.co.uk That brought better results.
https://www.safestyle-windows.co.uk/

http://www.doubleglazingblogger.com/2015/06/the-top-10-companies-in-the-uk-window-industry/

Repeat the search for more results.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You should have googled the OPs name.
You just responded to a UK spammer.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

What good is a UK spammer here? He can't sell anything to us. There were two other posts that could have done more damage. I'll post them when I see them again.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Oso is correct. The OP is a dealer or manufacturer. Weird.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

And cannot spell for sour Apples.

Even if they spell things different in England.


ED


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

Google Earth shows the address given (113 Stafford Road, Croyden, UK) as being an establishment called "Windows Direct", on the edge of an "Industrial Estate" !


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

Supreme Windows London-- looking for best cheap UPVc windows and doors in the UK..?

Dodgy Window Company or Spammer Alert..?


----------

